# What is a good litter



## LittleEskimo (Aug 13, 2011)

To help make cleaning out my rabbits hutch easier I have bought a cat litter tray to fit into her bedroom/loo area. That way I can pull it out, throw the litter in the bin, and refill it 
But what is a good litter? I always thought that the wood pellets for small animals was good (never used it but everyone says its good) and i was going to by some but my pet shop suddenly stopped stocking them D: whats a good litter in your opinion/experience?


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 13, 2011)

I use aspen. It's cheaper than paper litters but safe for buns (unlike pine/cedar/corn cob/cat litter/etc). But a lot of people recommend wood stove pellets.


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 13, 2011)

I do use wood shavings but I don'y find they are that absorbent and they stay soggy and wet so I was going to try a new litter that dries out and is absorbent


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 13, 2011)

I highly recommend the wood pellets. Do you have access to a tack and feed (not sure if that's the term used in the UK)? You can buy horse stall bedding which is the same thing.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

I put newspaper in the bottom to line it and absorb, then Carefresh and then some Timothy Hay in the corner to encourage him to go in there


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 14, 2011)

I can get hold of Carefresh easily enough  but it can be expensive :O


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes it is expensive but I only use a few handful as I use newspaper as well. A large bag lasts me over a month!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes it is expensive but I only use a few handful as I use newspaper as well. A large bag lasts me over a month!


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ohh...hmm well that could be good  thanks


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not a problem. Just see what works for you  
You could find a generic brand of Carefresh to save some $$ too. I am going to try that next.


----------



## fashionistagirl13 (Aug 14, 2011)

carefresh is the best bedding ever!!! but it can be expensive


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah ill keep an eye out to see if there is any cheaper versions


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish it wasn't so expensive! It's the only bedding I trust.


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 14, 2011)

I have tried Carefresh for my piggies when they were living in my room and I loved it compared to wood shavings or straw but so expensive :'(


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Yesterday's News is the best bunny litter I think you'll ever find. I get it in the kitty bag, its bigger and the same as the bunny stuff. They just had the kitty one now at our Petstore but they said its the same stuff. Just 'kitty' because of a bigger bag.


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I know you shouldn't use clay cat litter, I try keeping an eye out for any wood or paper based litter type


----------



## Milly_Molly2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I use Megazorb. It comes in 80litre bags and only costs Â£7-Â£8 per bag. It lasts me around 2 weeks.

I used to use Carefresh but it was too expensive for me to use.


----------



## Ashley B (Aug 17, 2011)

I use aspen. It safe for the rabbits if they eat it and absorbs urine and the smell. Newspaper shred's work pretty good to but it doesn't hide the smell of urine. DON'T use cat litter!!! If your rabbit eats it it will clump in his stomach and he WILL die!!! D: Wood shavings aren't the best either.... Hope this helped!!  have fun with you bunny!


----------

